# I'm scared to run outside...



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

......


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Dont give up if anything just keep up with what your doing maybe try ask your parents to buy you weights. (Id feel really awkward doing that so idk if you could.)


----------



## Minipurz (Aug 25, 2009)

Got the same problem..
Maybe try running at night when the streets aint so crowded ?

Also if you focus on your running, it can prevent you somewhat from having too much anxiety cause you wont be able to scan for strangers when running.

Anyway i dont think anyone would think any bad of you cause you are running


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

I feel great when I run. I just wear my sunglasses and use my ipod and i ignore the world around me. Don't give up on it. Just find a place where you feel comfortable running.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Skylaishot said:


> I just can't do it, go for a run I mean. I'm too scared that someone will see me and think "Is this guy serious?! The hermit has finally surfaced!" And try saying something to me, or give me a bad look, or beat my a*s or something...


this is part of the reason why i hate going outside, everyone knows I'm a recluse and gives me funny looks whenever i do


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

Not to worry, they'll only think 'who is that?' (as you're a hermit ) and before they've recognised you, you'll be so far away that it doesn't even matter.
Give them a friendly smile if you do see them - that way they think of you in a good light rather than 'who's that miserable lad running down the street?'  get me? 
Go for it, I bet when you get back in you'll have the biggest smug grin on your face! I always do haha 
x


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

.......


----------



## Stardust3 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm also afraid to run outside (or even walk around the block by myself.) I feel like people are staring at me. I can't run for very long... so I'd feel embarrassed alternating between running/walking. Honestly, when I see other people running outside, the first thing I think is "I wish I had the confidence to do that!" I think starting out at night would be a good idea until you become more comfortable with it.


----------



## Travis1994 (Aug 15, 2011)

Think about it this way, if people stare at you if you're working out..they are essentially making fun of you for wanting to have a healthy body and frame of mind. If anybody truly makes fun of you for that...THEY are the hermit. People seeing you run probably don't even notice you. However, I feel the same way sometimes. I feel like if I don't run at a certain pace then people are going to make fun of me for running slow, but I always think "everybody starts somewhere, and this is me starting"


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I hate running outside too... 
The teenagers around here are very verbally abusive too, so if I did it would have to be really early in the morning. And I ain't a morning person!


----------



## xcupcakes (Nov 2, 2011)

omg i thought i was the only one...i want to run outside but i moved to a new city and even tho its not that big or populated just the fact that i do not know anyone scares me and also when cars pass by.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Try to run early if you can (before 8 am). This helped me a LOT when I was struggling with the same thing.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Go for a run and tell me how many people talk to you, give you a bad look, or try to kick your ***. I'm willing to bet no one will care. Wear a hooded sweatshirt, some headphones, and most importantly run at a comfortable pace. Don't go all olympic mode, take time to look around and live in your surroundings. Consider this a part of you therapy. Tell us how it went.


----------



## BoringBum (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes man, you can do it. I also felt a little awkward thinking about running around the neighborhood when others would see me. But slowly progress up to it and it won't be a big deal. Here's how you can approach it:
1. start walking through the neighborhood/area at least
2. Start jogging in isolated areas early or late so no one will see you
3. progress up to where you can comfortably do it amongst others.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I tried running at night and I think it's the only way I'll work up the courage.  The only negative part is bumping into other midnight runners. Which is fine if you're on the streets but on a track I just ended up veering off and running home. :teeth


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

*..*

LOL!!!!!

Omg!!! Me too... me too... lol

Ya gotta get some spandex ... dress in neon and black spandex, tallish puffy 80s style white socks, neon green headband.. and try to look like Borat.

That will make you not stand out for sure.

Just make sure you so jumping jacks next to a park.


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

*..*

In all seriousness

When into running no one gives me **** cuz im beast!!

I even had a cop slow down and like check me out. Cuz im way like... beast (seriously)

Runnin in my barefoot shoes and no shirt... ipod... blazin it up. But im athletic and stuff

But its true. I've lived in many different areas and **** be true... no one goes outside anymore

And be prepared to be looked at. But you get used to it. Kinda.. and the stronger you get I think it helps.

But yes son I feel ya!

Borat.. borat..


----------



## Podee (Aug 4, 2011)

Is there somewhere you could go to run where there's not many people about? You could just head there and go for a run without worrying what others think. Having music, like mentioned, is a good idea for at least a distraction from the world around you.
I've been tempted myself to start getting in shape by jogging. Where I live, half the time, there's a river trail that I walk down regularly and it's full of joggers. I would be too self-conscious about doing it cos I do notice the occasional one and just make an automatic negative judgement about them. But it's not like I stare or give them a look to suggest what I'm thinking, so it's not like they're at all affected. I figure it would be the same if I did it, nobody would give me a funny look or negative comment, and I can't read minds so people around me could just be tuned out. The suggestion of going out at night could be an idea too.


----------



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

Throw on some sun glasses, some head phones, and maybe a winter hat since it's getting colder. Then just say **** those people and know your doing something good for yourself. You deserve to do something good for you.


----------



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

If you decide running really is just too much for you right now you can always do some body weight training at all. Google "royal court exercises". I'm not crazy about the dude who wrote a book about them but it's just three simple exercises and they will kick your *** when you start doing them in high reps.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I hate it when cars drive past! Love to run in the evening when the sun's just going down, can't really run in the dark as it's not so safe :/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been running for almost 12 years consistently.

I have mentioned here all of the things that have happened to me. It's no big deal. Most of the time, it is jeaousy because they won't get up off their tushes.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

If you can, try running on quiet roads or in the early morning hours when there are few people around. If you have any woodsy areas near you then you could try these also. As you continue to run these self-conscious feelings might fade. Have fun!


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Try going out early morning or just after dark when there aren't a lot of people (and if it's dark, they can't see you as well). Carry mace or something in case of creepers (it'll also make you feel safer even if there aren't creepers--I've been carrying it for years and never had to use it).


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Like others have suggested--pick a quiet street without lots of traffic and people. You can start by just walking and build your way up to jogging as you feel more comfortable. Conversely, you may feel more comfortable jogging in a large downtown area or park because you will likely be around others doing the same thing, thus taking the attention off of just you.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

Addler said:


> Try going out early morning or just after dark when there aren't a lot of people (and if it's dark, they can't see you as well). Carry mace or something in case of creepers (it'll also make you feel safer even if there aren't creepers--I've been carrying it for years and never had to use it).


Where do you buy mace? LOL!!! I imagine in my mind jogging outdoors but I have been hesitant because as a woman it isn't safe jogging outdoors alone. I used to walk all the time with a friend but that was at work and that stopped when one coworker went to another job and the other coworker she no longer wanted to walk. So I stopped but I need to start again for my health and mental happiness.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

peach123 said:


> Where do you buy mace?


Internet--I got a small thing of pepper spray from amazon. You might be able to get it at brick-and-mortar stores, but I dunno which ones.


----------



## whym3232 (Nov 5, 2011)

I like the suggestions from people! I have had a really hard time conquering my fear of just taking a walk. I see people walking by and I think how they take it for granted, just going for a walk...been a big hurdle for me. Tonight I am going to attempt to walk as I know it's essential to my health. Wish me luck! I hope I can make it beyond the fence and atleast twenty feet down the sidewalk.


----------



## dist0rt (Nov 11, 2011)

I love it when I can wear a hoody and kinda block things out when I run outside. Its really only hard for me to start, but once I'm out there and break a sweat it gets easier to deal with. I run out on a country road, but there are still a lot of houses and I always feel people are looking at me.. and then dogs bark and draw more attention. I just try to get it done and over with and thats really too bad because I love running. Sometimes to avoid going outside, I'll do a series of exercises in my garage that keeps my heart rate up to replace running for that day too.


----------

